# Powerbait in Holland ?? Texel  !!!



## dirkbo (6. April 2003)

Hallo! Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ob in Holland während der Schonzeit Powerbait gut eingesetzt werden kann?
Hat jemand schon Angelerfahrung auf Texel ? Meer/ Binnengewässer



Der sich den Wolf fragt ... :g


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. April 2003)

Hi, also teil 1 der Frage verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Ob nun schonzeit ist oder nicht, fressen die Fische doch immer dasselbe. Was Für Powerbait meinst Du? Diese Forellenpaste? Einsetzen kann man die mit sicherheit, nur ob man was damit fängt. Denn ich wüsste nicht, das es auf Texel irgendwelche Forellenbestände gibt. Abgesehen von den seltenen Meerforellen im Meer, aber da angelt man eigentlich eher mit Blinker und so drauf.

Ja, ich habe Angelerfahrung auf Texel. Insbesondere am Meer. An Süsswasser ist da ja auch nicht viel, und wenn, sind meines wissens nur Zander/Aal/Karpfen/Weissfisch/Barsch drin.

Wo gehts den hin, und vor allem wann?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dirkbo (7. April 2003)

*Schonzeit Holland*

Ich fahre über Ostern nach Texel. Und meines Wissens nach ist es dort zu bestimmten Zeiten ( Schonzeit der Fische ) nicht erlaubt alle Köder zu verwenden z.B. keine Kunstköder, Würmer,Köfi usw.
Deshalb wollte ich nur wissen ob man mit Power Bait ( weiß/glitzernd) überhaupt ne`Chance hat irgendwelche Fische zu fangen. Oder ich muss es einfach mal mit Boilies versuchen ( im Süsswasser natürlich...grins).
Darf man denn im Meer mit Wattwürmern angeln? Oder anderen Ködern?
Aber danke für Deine Antwort Gerätefetischist !!!



:m


----------



## Jens Grabow (7. April 2003)

Zu Power Bait sag ich es ist Müll ich habe damit eimal geangelt und nie wieder ich finde diese zeug zum :v :v :v


----------



## angeltreff (7. April 2003)

@ Jens Grabow

Ich kenne viele, mich eingeschlossen, die fangen mit Powerbait sehr gut. Das Zeug heißt übrigens "Forellenteig", die Aussichten auf Dorsch und Hecht sind also eher mager.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. April 2003)

Also Du kannst fast um die ganze Insel rum Angeln, am besten mit Wattwürmern. Auf der Seite mit Auflandigem Wind braucht man nichtmal weit werfen. Empfehlenswert ists rings ums Ijzeren Kaap (Ostseite), rings um De Cocksdorp, aber auch an der kompletten Westseite. Pass da auf, das du in eine Rinne wirfst. Fangen kann man aber überall(Hauptsächlich Platte). Halt aber etwas Abstand von den Hauptbadestränden. Andere Fische werden erst ab Mai an der Küste anzutreffen sein (Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht, Makrele)

Schonzeit haben im Meer glaub ich nur die Meerforellen. und eine zu erwischen ist fast so leicht wie nen sechser im lotto zu kriegen. 

Im Süsswasser kenn ich mich nicht so aus, ich weiss nur, das es fürs Roggesloot bei De Cocksdorp karten gibt, und Zander und Karpfen. In Holland ist aber zurücksetzen üblich. Frag mal in den Geschäften, die auch Angeln verkaufen/verleihen (Oudeschild und De Cocksdorp) Ausserdem gibts noch ein Infoblatt beim VVV und den Texeltourist. 
Bis 13 Jahren hat man in Holland an Staatlichen Gewässern übrigens das Recht, mit 1 Naturköderrute (Nicht mit Köderfisch und nicht auf Hecht,Zander, Forellen) ohne visakte zu angeln. Der Tümpel in de Koog gehört glaub ich dazu, frag aber besser! Sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Am Meer ist das Angeln mit 2 Ruten (a max. 3 Haken, ausser Makrelen und Heringsfischerei, da sind mehr Haken erlaubt) frei.

In einigen Entwässerungsgräben hats übrigens recht nette Aale.

Und unter Powerbait laufen doch auch Künstlichen Maden und die Gummiköder oder? Also die Meeresgummiköder sind nicht so der Bringer. Und auf den Forellenteig hab ich bis auf Forellen auch noch nix gefangen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. April 2003)

Ach so, fast vergessen: es gibt oberhalb Oosterend ne stelle, wo man Wattwürmer graben darf(Grabegabel nicht vergessen), Löcher aber wieder zumachen.

Weiterhin empfehlenswert: Ecomare, die Pommes am Trimmpad, wenn die Bude schon offen hat, das Pannekoekenhuis (restaurant für NL-Pfannkuchen), ne Slufterwanderung und der Leuchtturm bei Nacht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dirkbo (7. April 2003)

*Powerbait in Holland*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !!!
Befüchte fast das ich mir das angeln schenken kann. Habe nämlich keine Brandungspeitsche. Habe nur ne 4,20 m Teleskoprute mit Stationärrolle bis 100 m Schnur bei 0,35 mm Schnur !!... naja egal ich werde es dann mit Teig in den Binnengewässern versuchen ... Sch...

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank an Alle die mir helfen wollten und dies natürlich auch getan haben.

Tolle Sache hier das Anglerboard !!!:g


----------



## dirkbo (8. April 2003)

*Power Bait Holland*

Woher bekomme ich denn das Muschelfleisch um auf Aal zu gehen?
Ich denke Krabbenfleisch wird doch auch gern genommen von Aalen, oder?
Das wird es dort geben wie Sand am Meer?!
Hoffentlich darf man zu dieser Zeit ( Ostern ) auch mit den von mir genannten Ködern angeln ... schwitz









Gruß Dirk


----------



## dirkbo (8. April 2003)

*Power Bait Holland*

Sorry, hat jemand nen Tipp für Montagen der o.g. Köder ?


----------

